# Suggestions on cooling



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey people, finally finished the TV/ my home theatre section of the basement. The one thing that I have noticed is the Onkyo TSX-SR607 and the cable box that sits on top of it gets crazy hot. Is there a DIY way to get them to cool down a bit? I am going to put a 2" inch gap between the two to help dissapate some heat but would like to hear what has been done by the profesionals here, thanks. Oh yeah :hsd:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I wouldn't put anything on top of an AVR. When you say there will be a 2" gap, you mean you'll have the cable box on a shelf above it, or the feet of the cable box are 2"?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I wouldn't put anything on top of an AVR. When you say there will be a 2" gap, you mean you'll have the cable box on a shelf above it, or the feet of the cable box are 2"?


I agree never put anything on top of an AVR and 2'' is not relly enough space to get the heat out, if your limited by space then get sometype of cooling fans flowing through there.:T


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I wouldn't put anything on top of an AVR. When you say there will be a 2" gap, you mean you'll have the cable box on a shelf above it, or the feet of the cable box are 2"?


So you suggest putting in a shelf between them to separate them?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The shelf will insulate one hot object from the other, but without knowing your setup (are these going in a rack), I can't say whether it will help your particular setup. At the end of the day, airspace and cool air running through it is what you want, but your equipment probably doesn't NEED it.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I made a cabinet in the wall with 2" inches on each side but have a foot above it by 18" inches deep. I was thinking of putting in a cooling fan I brought home from work to suck the air out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The cooling fan will do nothing but help but if it's not isolated properly or is close to your seating area and loud it could vibrate and just annoy you so you'll have to weigh out the benifits.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agree will all the above posts, you should _Never_ put anything that blocks the vents on top of an AVR that is the easiest way to burn out the AVR or cause a fire possibly if things get too hot, you need to have plenty of room around the unit to allow for ventilation.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Last night before watching 2012, I put the AVR at the top of the equipment and the cable box below it separating the two with a shelf. Also raised the AVR a couple of inches by making black rubber isolators and used them as feet just to get some more air under it so the heat can rise a bit easier. After a couple of hours there deff was a difference (cooler) in temp on top of the AVR. Now should I leave it this way or still install a fan?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No fan would be better as it would mean less noise.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

the colors said:


> Last night before watching 2012, I put the AVR at the top of the equipment and the cable box below it separating the two with a shelf. Also raised the AVR a couple of inches by making black rubber isolators and used them as feet just to get some more air under it so the heat can rise a bit easier. After a couple of hours there deff was a difference (cooler) in temp on top of the AVR. Now should I leave it this way or still install a fan?


That should be sufficient for cooling of the AVR and I would not waste your time on putting a fan in, as it will only add noise which could become annoying at low volume levels.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok no fan it is!, thanks all for the replies love this place.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I disagree about the cooling fan for two reasons. First, all electronics last longer if they are kept cooler. There is a huge difference for each ten degrees of heat increase in the life of the gear.

Second, there are fans that you can purchase that are so quiet that you can barely hear it when it is six inches from your face. I recently purchased 12 volt DC fans that produce less than 10 dbA of noise! That is virtually silent. They are only twenty dollars or so and you just need a 12 volt adapter.

As far as placement, in your situation the best thing to do is put the fan in a place where it can draw cool air and blow it at the AVR. You want to hit it from the back or the side at slightly above mid level so the cool air flows over the top. This will help prevent warm air from accumulating inside the AVR and above it. I have found this to be the most effective method for a one fan open cabinet. You will notice a huge difference in the temperature.

Good luck.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I do not disagree that fans are not needed in some instances but not all, placement is key and sometimes not always ideal for them to be fitted, he'll soon know if he needs fans as most Receivers have overheating protection which will kick in, on my old 905 I placed it inside a cabinet and it shut down ater a while as you could fry an egg on its top part :doh: so I had to place on top of the cabinet rather than inside and alas I did not have anywhere to fix fans too but I did consider it...


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, been watching a lot of movies with the volume at about 50 to 55 I think 75 is the max for the TX-SR607 right?. Anyways I put a shelf on the top of the cable box with an 1inch gap and the AVR sits on the shelf. Above the AVR is about 9inches of free space so for the time being I opted out of installing a fan. Besides the speakers Im driving are the Klipsch HD 1000's not much load needed for them as this is my first ever setup and seemingly ready to upgrade my speakers for larger klipsch models thats another story.:spend:


----------

